# Choke city?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

That's 3 blown games in a row guys. This one really hurt.

Winning the series is still a possibility. But I have no idea if this team will let themselves be taken out of it by the refs or show some fight. If we're going down, I want to go down swinging. I knew the series wasn't close to over when we were up 2-0, but I didn't expect us to throw away game after game after game.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Yao missing KEY free throws as well as Tmac. im shaking.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

:coughs: Did you guys not notice my location? :coughs:


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> :coughs: Did you guys not notice my location? :coughs:


GO to sleep. that wasnt nice.


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Missing 5 consecutive FTs during the crucial late 4th is inexcuseable. Yao choked! :curse:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

kfranco said:


> GO to sleep. that wasnt nice.


  

Um...who died and made you dad? It wasn't meant to be nice.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Um...who died and made you dad? It wasn't meant to be nice.


listen if i were you, id remain quiet, this is not a good time to F*** with me. i am soooo pissed. with that said, good night.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Look, refs don''t make those obviously wrong calls, we win the game. I would rather the Rockets protest this game and not show up to game 6 than try again. david stern needs a PR disaster like that for his *** to wake up.


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

listen Im not trying to be rude, but, i have no words to say. If i can out in a mean way, well then im sorry.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

im hoping JVG keeps up the complaints about officiating. dont back down.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao had 15 points in the 4th quarter but could've had 20 if he hit his FT's. He choked from the FT line, but he was the one keeping us in the game by dominating in the post.

Winning the series is still a possibility. But I have no idea if this team will let themselves be taken out of it by the refs or show some fight. If we're going down, I want to go down swinging. I knew the series wasn't close to over when we were up 2-0, but I didn't expect us to throw away game after game after game.


----------



## terry2damp (Apr 24, 2005)

if i was a rox fan i would b VERY pissed off about tmacs attitude he was smiling after the last 3 losses that would make me mad. Good game though hopefully we can wrap it up on your homecourt on thursday


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

LeroyJames said:


> Missing 5 consecutive FTs during the crucial late 4th is inexcuseable. Yao choked! :curse:


yeah he missed a lot of freethrows, but he also could not miss from the field. i really wouldn't say he choked.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

3 games we should have won, but didn't. 

This should have been a sweep, instead we are going fishing.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> if i was a rox fan i would b VERY pissed off about tmacs attitude he was smiling after the last 3 losses that would make me mad. Good game though hopefully we can wrap it up on your homecourt on thursday


Look, the person I feel the most is Tmac, hes been stuck in round one forever, and I know hes battling to get out of it.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

terry2damp said:


> if i was a rox fan i would b VERY pissed off about tmacs attitude he was smiling after the last 3 losses that would make me mad. Good game though hopefully we can wrap it up on your homecourt on thursday


lol, don't worry... TMac knows he's going to bring it home in the next two...


----------



## MrGtStang (Apr 25, 2005)

Protest and not show up to game 6? Thats such a Quier thing to do, Yesi admit they're was some insane calls "the out of bound steal on barry was the worst" But we cant Pull a Al Gore and start crying about excuses. 

BOTTOM LINE We Sucked. Free Throws, Tracy didnt show up till the fourth really, Sura being sick, Wesley missing easy shots, FREE THROWS FREE THROWS FREE THROWS.

God, Im so agervated. Why is T-MAC Smiling? whats he got to smile about? 3 in a row? If i was him i would be screaming at the top of my lungs at this team IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY To BRING UP THE ENERGY? But he's laughing? I Mean yes i know he got his points But HE Messed up BIG TIME in both of the last 2 games! How can he Smile?

We should try something in game six so off the wall to freak out dallas? This would be my starting line up

James PG
Barry SG
McSmiley SF
YAO PC
Deke Center

Lets see they're small *** players deal with that.

Ignore that. Im just mad.

Crap.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

MrGtStang said:


> Protest and not show up to game 6? Thats such a Quier thing to do, Yesi admit they're was some insane calls "the out of bound steal on barry was the worst" But we cant Pull a Al Gore and start crying about excuses.
> 
> BOTTOM LINE We Sucked. Free Throws, Tracy didnt show up till the fourth really, Sura being sick, Wesley missing easy shots, FREE THROWS FREE THROWS FREE THROWS.
> 
> God, Im so agervated. Why is T-MAC Smiling? whats he got to smile about? 3 in a row? If i was him i would be screaming at the top of my lungs at this team IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY To BRING UP THE ENERGY? But he's laughing? I Mean yes i know he got his points But HE Messed up BIG TIME in both of the last 2 games! How can he Smile?


Finally someone agrees with me.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe it was a Private Pyle kind of smile? (I don't know whether that'd be a good thing or a bad thing.)


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

Sometime people smile when they are embrassed, but series is not over yet, show your support, stop bashing your players.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Choke City....Nice


----------

